# jetta mkv headlight removal



## bptopski (Jan 17, 2009)

does anyone know how to remove the headlights in a 08 jetta? i looked at them and took some stuff apart but they seem stuck. any ideas?


----------



## Wheelerlaxstar (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: jetta mkv headlight removal (bptopski)*

You have to remove the grill, and front bumper in order to access two of the three bolts holding them on.
The grill is held on by 4 screws, two near the hood latch, and two in the upper part of the lower center grill piece.
Then you need to remove the bumper cover. Held on by 2 screws right where the grill is. Then 4 screws in each wheel well. Then 6 (I think) screws on the underside of the car.
Once you're done with that, you'll be able to acces the bolt near the grill, and the bolt near the wheel well for each headlight. The third bold is Right underneath the hood.
Here is a more detailed write up I posted in another thread:
"The main section of the grille (part with the VW emblem) is held on by 4 screws. Pop open the hood, and you should see 2 torx screws at the top of it. Undo those. Now, there will be 2 philips head screws at the bottom of the main grill section, and at the top of the lower-center grill section. Undo those. Lift up, and out, and your main grill section should come out.
To remove the front bumper cover, remove 2 torx screws from right underneath where you just removed you main grille section. After this, there are 4 torx screws in each wheel-well, along the front edge. Take those off. Next, there should be 6-8 (can't remember the exact number) of torx screws underneath your cars front end holding the bumper cover to the skid plate. Take all of these off. Pull the front bumper cover off, making sure to disconnect any fog light, and side marker lighting thats connected.
Install instructions are exactly the reverse.
Good luck, and I'm not responsible for any damage to any car(s) or person(s) involved in installment of the product."


_Modified by Wheelerlaxstar at 2:44 PM 3-29-2009_


----------

